# 3M Dust Mask



## Tom148 (Mar 14, 2012)

I'm looking to get 3M's new 7500 series dust mask. Amazon has the large for $19 but it seems to be just the mask. No filters not holders etc. The info on the site as to what is needed to make the mask usable for particulate (P100) is impossible to decipher. Has anyone bought this from Amazon or elsewhere and do you know what is necessary to order?

I suppose I can take a shot and either return what is not needed or order things that are when the mask comes in.

Sometimes I wonder who writes the instructions for these things!


----------



## SignWave (Feb 2, 2010)

I agree that they could make this a bit easier to understand how these things go together. It's pretty simple, however. The pink P100 filters (e.g. 2097 or 2091) connect directly to the 7500 series mask. Just line them up, and they get a slight twist to hold them on.

I ordered mine from amazon as well. Part of the order came from amazon, and part from TCP. No problems.

It's a great mask, comfortable for what it does, and very effective. I highly recommend it.


----------



## Brickman (Nov 28, 2011)

When you get the mask make certain that it fits your face. We have to have a respirator program where I work due to the dusty environment and it is amazing the differences in how different masks fit. This is how you easily check:

User seal check

And as SignWave said you want the pink P100 filters for dust. 6001 for organic vapors like acetone.


----------

